# Jacking the car up



## rdgerken (Jul 22, 2006)

Can someone tell me where I can place the jack in order to safely jack the car up? I have a low profile jack, and plenty of jack stands, I just don't know if it's safe to get behind the front wheel and go the full 18" on the side like that. Seems like it would really twist the frame a lot. I'd get in the front center if I could, but I don't see a good place. Anyone have any tips on doing this?

Thanks


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

here you go dude. glad i can help ya. just let us know :cheers click http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6138&highlight=jack+point


----------



## rdgerken (Jul 22, 2006)

**

Thanks for the post. That did help... it sucks though, cause my jack will not reach that front center point... I'm like a whole foot short! 

Can anyone recommend a jack to use to reach this point??

Thanks


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

The included jack reaches the points specified in the manual on where to lift the car by. After lifted, use jack stands of course. It mentions the best places for both things.


----------



## rdgerken (Jul 22, 2006)

*ok*

Yeah, I know of the front points directly behind the front wheels. I was hoping to find a center point in the front that I could reach, so that I can jack the whole front of the car off the ground without twisting the frame by going behind the wheel on one side or the other. (several people have told me this is ok, and that it won't hurt the car) but I'm still skeptical on that. If I had to do it all over again, I'd have a house with plenty of room to have a lift installed.


----------



## lackneramanda (Jul 7, 2011)

rdgerken said:


> Can someone tell me where I can place the jack in order to safely car jack stands the car up? I have a low profile jack, and plenty of jack stands, I just don't know if it's safe to get behind the front wheel and go the full 18" on the side like that. Seems like it would really twist the frame a lot. I'd get in the front center if I could, but I don't see a good place. Anyone have any tips on doing this?
> 
> Thanks


I'm starting from ground from zero. I have no stands or jack and, due to upcoming relocations and unknown storage space, I'm not looking to sink a ton of money into tools. They have a habit of disappearing during moves. Any recommendations on safe and affordable jack stands and floor jack for parking lot use - if there is such a thing?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

lackneramanda said:


> I'm starting from ground from zero. I have no stands or jack and, due to upcoming relocations and unknown storage space, I'm not looking to sink a ton of money into tools. They have a habit of disappearing during moves. Any recommendations on safe and affordable jack stands and floor jack for parking lot use - if there is such a thing?


Hit up Harbor Freight.


----------

